# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Magia con los cinco sentidos

## Pulgas

*Una introducción un poco “chorras”.*

Ahora que me estoy planteado (una vez más) dejar de fumar (sin mucha fe, conste), me ha dado por leer acerca del tabaco. He encontrado un artículo que me ha hecho pensar mucho. El tabaco no es una sustancia relajante, sino todo lo contrario. Sin embargo, todos los fumadores aseguramos que un cigarrillo nos relaja. Y estamos convencidos de ello.
En realidad, una de las características que hace del tabaco algo tan adictivo es que nos permite concentrar los cinco sentidos en una misma acción (de ahí la sensación de relajación: nos abandonamos a todo para centrarnos en el cigarrillo).
La vista: nos fijamos en el vuelo del humo, miramos el contraste del blanco con el gris de la ceniza o con el rojo de la brasa…El olfato: respiramos el humo, degustamos a través del olfato, aquello que fumamos.El oído: escuchamos (sobre todo cuando nos rodea el silencio) los pequeños chasquidos que se producen mientras va consumiéndose. Escuchamos nuestro golpear del dedo al desprendernos de la ceniza.El gusto: lo paladeamos, Y nos sabe bien.El tacto: jugueteamos con el cigarro entre los dedos, lo sacudimos para deshacernos de la ceniza, lo sujetamos en los labios…Aseguraba el informe que esa concentración nos ayuda a evadirnos y que de ahí el que, inconscientemente, nos sintamos bien a la hora de disfrutar un cigarrillo (ojo, hablamos de esos pocos cigarros que de verdad disfrutamos a lo largo del día). 
Partiendo de eso me dio por pensar.
¿Cuántos sentidos obligamos al público a utilizar en nuestros actos? ¿De qué manera los utilizamos? ¿Podríamos ir “a más”?
Y ahí nació la idea de abrir este hilo, para reflexionar sobre ello, para analizarlo y ver si, entre todos, podemos sacarle partido a algo que está ahí, que es innegable, y que puede convertirse (o no) en una herramienta de trabajo en el futuro.

----------


## Pulgas

*El oído.*

Me voy a saltar el orden lógico, ése que aprendimos todos en el colegio y que nos hacía repetir, como una cantinela, que los sentidos son cinco: vista, oído, olfato, gusto y tacto. Voy a empezar por el oído, quizás porque me resulta más atractivo, como presentación, para lo que ando buscando.
Muy pocos son los juegos que rehacen en absoluto silencio. Y ese silencio lo utilizamos como efecto que potencia el resultado final, como contraste que magnifica nuestro trabajo.
Casi siempre partimos de los sonidos, bien en forma de palabra, bien como banda sonora que se escucha mientras evolucionamos en escena.
Sobre la palabra hemos hablado mucho, pero conviene recordar que un artista con una voz educada, alguien a quien se le entiende bien, que domina el discurso, con sus alteraciones, su modulación, sus pausas… Es un artista que resulta agradable a ojos del espectador.
Ayuda el hecho de tener una voz “bonita”, pero resulta mucho más efectivo tener una voz bien trabajada.
De todas maneras, como es un tema manido, voy a saltar a otro aspecto sonoro, que es el que más me llama la atención ahora.
Tamariz triunfó cuando se puso delante de los espectadores, armónica en la boca, y acompañó un juego tocando música en directo.
Dominique Duvivier, en uno de sus juegos, hace sonar una cajita de música accionada por una manivela. Algo muy sencillo, con lo que hemos jugado todos de pequeños. Y el silencio se hace en la sala: no se mueve nadie, no respira nadie. Logra acaparar la atención de los más dormidos.
Son sólo dos ejemplos, pero que nos pueden ayudar a comprender que un detallito sonoro puede marcar la diferencia dentro de nuestro acto.
Y más, cuando ese detalle obliga al espectador a concentrar “otros sentidos” (en ambos casos interviene la vista, que obliga al espectador a mirar lo que está sucediendo).
Potenciar esos detalles, hacer de ellos una parte imprescindible dentro de nuestro acto, puede aportar un extra en el inconsciente del espectador, puede marcar la diferencia entre el “me ha gustado” y el “me ha gustado mucho”.
Por supuesto, no se trata de meter algo por meterlo, sino que debemos estudiar muy bien qué (acorde con nuestra personalidad), en qué momento (en función de las emociones que deseemos crear), y, sobre todo, por qué.
 
Estoy convencido de que esta línea de trabajo nos puede reportar satisfacciones y (quizás) un debate interesante. Pero, como al mejor son sólo elucubraciones mías, lanzo el reto ¿Quién se anima a aportar ideas o comentarios sobre cómo podemos utilizar el sentido auditivo del espectador en nuestros números?

----------


## Coloclom

Para estudiarlo hace falta comprenderlo, y a eso quizá deberías ayudarnos.

El 25 de agosto hubo un festival de magia en Asturias, 2 FISM y varita Montecarlo sobre el escenario; 5 actuaciones y ni una sola palabra salvo las del presentador. El audio, BSOs que simplemente nos recuerdan aquella pelicula de Gladiator, o aquel Alegria! que tan de moda puso el Cirque du soleil.

Y me llamó la antención; pero echo la vista atrás, y me voy al festival internacional de Llanes, más FISMs, sin comunicación verbal,...

Entiendo que la palabra va con el tipo de magia. Sobran las palabras en una rutina como la que Mirko presentó cuando ganó el FISM o como la que Juan Mayoral está presentando ahora,... Pero si soy partidario de la magia hablada, de transmitir mediante la palabra.

Pero estos hombres demuestran o intentan demostrar que la magia se puede ofrecer para los ojos únicamente.

En el tipo de magia que a mi me interesa, el oído es la parte más importante para mi; porque es la forma más fácil de distraer al espectador.

----------


## Ming

... Pero que no se hable no quiere decir que no intervenga el oído, ¿no? Si encuentras la música ideal (o la creas)... puede que la palabra te vaya en contra de lo que quieres... Aunque me parece que el sonido es el sonido, sea palabra o no... y por lo tanto todo esto no viene al tema...

Y ya que me voy por las ramas... y ya que se me va la olla... en cada "juego" uno de los sentidos es el que más se utiliza... o en cada momento de este... ¿Hay algún juego o momento dónde intervengan los cinco a la vez? Cual/es.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Interesante! es curiosísimo Pulgas, pero justo llevaba yo un par de días o así, y no es broma, con la ocurrencia de conseguir hacer interactuar los 5 sentidos en un juego o por lo menos, los máximos posibles, pensando que cuanto más sentidos impicados, mas emocionalmente "tocado" estará el espectador.

Has empezado por el oído, y creo que, justo con el de la vista, son los dos "fundamentales" , puesto que son absolutamente imprescindibles ambos para que un juego emocione. 

De hecho, cuando piendo en lo que me emociona de una película o de un acto, siemrpe hay una música o un sonido muy claro y definitorio. Y evidentemente, el mometno visual que lo acompaña. Eso es lo que andaba haciendo, haciendo un ejercicio de momentos que realmetne me emocionaron "artisticamente" (desde un payaso a un cuadro) y analizar el por qué, y ver si podía conseguir algo similar. 

Me he di cuenta que el sonido (ya que hablamos de ello) es tan importante que sin él se pirde gran aprte de esa emoción. Por ejemplo, algo como un cuadro; Resulta que lo ves por primera vez, cuando te toca la fibra y se te erizan los pelillos, y si te fijas siempre va acompañado de un sonido característico, o, precisamente la ausencia de la mayoría de ellos (el silencio no absoluto pero sobrecogedor de un museo o una catedral por ejemplo).

Y luego está la música. Es algo absolutamente aparte y creo que hay algo en el ser humano que predispone nuestro corazoncito a los sonidos armónicos. Según las personas a unas armonías determinadas, y por eso hay conciones que nos invaden y otras que ni fu ni fa, da igual la época, el estilo o la cultura).

Así que si juntas una imagen concreta por la que estás predispuesto, y un conjunto de sonidos armónicos que te "van" el momento "emoción" aumenta exponencialmente, y más por cuanto estén implicados cada uno de los demás sentidos.

Y aunque todavía estoy en ello, creo que cada sentido tiene bastante que ver con un tipo concreto de aspectos. Por ejemplo: el olfato es el más evocador de todos ellos y te permite generar recuerdos muy muy puntuales como ningún otro.
El oído es el más melancólico, me parece, y la vista el que más impresiona pero el que antes se olvida.

Bueno, perdón por el tocho, es que justo estaba pensando en todo esto y aún no tiene nada de orden.

Espero qeu se entienda y que no me crucifiquéis.  :302:

----------


## rafa cama

Precisamente este verano he estado trabajando en las músicas para crear diferentes momentos... combinándolo con diferentes entonaciones... y está funcionando de p.m., y dando otra dimensión al show.

La vista y el oído desde luego son los más fáciles de trabajar (porque no nos queda más remedio, claro). El olfato y el gusto son, por otro lado, demasiado complicados y "arriesgados", creo yo. El tacto... puede ser interesante, aunque lo veo limitado en un contexto de escenario.

Pero desde luego SIEMPRE es bueno plantearse las cosas desde ángulos diferentes.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

Antes de seguir profundizando en el tema, y al hilo de algunos comentarios que han surgido, me gustaría incidir en otros aspectos del oído, en este caso asociados a lo que hacemos constantemente y a lo que, quizás, le prestamos poca atención.
Es el papel que juega como elemento en lo "cotidiano" de nuestra magia.
¿Por qué resulta tan atractiva una mezcla americana en las manos? ¿Sólo por lo visual, o también por el elmento sonoro de las cartas al agruparse en el mazo? ¿Por qué utilizamos el sonido, como misdirection, al arrojar una moneda sobre la mesa? ¿Es sólo lo visual, o el tintineo de la moneda ejerce en el público una nueva fascinación que le impide mirar la mano? ¿Qué efcto causa en el público el chocar de dos cubiletes, o el golpe de la varita contra uno de ellos? ¿Qué significado tiene hacer que chasque una carta cuando la mostramos como final de una rutina) ¿Por qué chascamos los dedos a modo de pase mágico?
El oído, pues, es fundamental en nuestro hacer, y lo estamos trabajando todos los días con excelentes resultados.
Por eso planteo nuevas posibilidades, porque ya está demostrado que funciona, que nos ayuda (y mucho) en el trabajo como magos.
Lo hemos visto como un elemento generador de emociones (banda sonora); lo vemos como un recurso cuya eficacia está demostrada (misdirection). Es ese puntín añadido el que estoy buscando ahora, el centrarme en algo que yo hago, que meto en mi espectáculo en un momento muy concreto, y que invita al espectador a relajarse, a sentir. Esa es la finalidad de la caja de música de la que hablaba (Dominique Duvivier) y que, al ser accionada por manivela, obliga a la vista también a intervenir. 
Si tomamos conciencia de que a través del oído podemos alir fortalecidos, entonces podremos utilizarlo como recurso: el chirrido (desagradable) de las uñas al arañar la pizarra espiritista, el tamborilear con los dedos en la mesa, silbar, cantar, hacer sonar una copa medio llena de agua antes de que aparezca un pez...
Cuando tomemos consciencia de que el oído atrapa al espectador, podremos utilizarlo de una manera más eficaz, más estudiada, más meditada.

Soy consciente de que el silencio es afecaz también (soy un enamorado del mimo), soy consciente de que hay maravillosas rutinas que se hacen en silencio absoluto, pero, me parece acertado jugar con el sentido del oído como alternativa o, al menos, emplear unos minutos en pensar en ello.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

en cuanto al oido pienso que la musica que se elija ayuda a potenciar el efecto de manera impresionante, en la experiencia personal he tenido mejores impresiones cuando hago algunas cosas con una musica que ayuda al climax del efecto que sin musica. para lograr esto hay que practicar con la musica, interiorizarla y hacer que el climax de la pieza concuerde con el climax de la magia.




> .... ¿Hay algún juego o momento dónde intervengan los cinco a la vez? Cual/es.


mmm creo que esta dificil pero se podria... mmm a ver, con dulces, haces una prediccion del dulce que va a elegir la persona, la persona elije el dulce, y al revelar la prediccion lo haces de esa manera: persona con los ojos vendados saca de un sobre el dulce de la prediccion y siente que es como el que eligio (tacto) prueba el dulce de la prediccion para encontrar que efectivamente fue el que eligio (gusto) en el momento en que lo prueba hay musica de suspenso que ayuda al efecto (oido), la persona se quitala venda y mira el envoltorio del dulce verificando nuevamente que es el elegido (vista) y el olfatooo... jejeje no se, antes de que lo pruebe que lo huela o algo asi  :117: 

si ya se que esta un poco loco y talvez muy forzado  :O16:  pero es una idea asi rapida  :Oops:    ...   :Neutral:

----------


## S. Alexander

Sólo me gustaría apuntar que Pepe Carroll, en su libro "52 Amantes a Través del Espejo" hace interesantísimos apuntes sobre, precisamente, el tema de los 5 sentidos.  :Wink1:  Enhorabuena por el hilo, lo sigo súper interesado :P

----------


## Pulgas

(Perdón, porque tengo el tema abandonado -pero no olvidado-. En cuanto terminemos unos asuntillos de la remodelación del foro, lo retomo).
Gracias a todos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues ahora que reflotas el tema...

Siguiendo el artículo de Carrol sobre el tema, me dió por probar y por intentar jugar con la propuesta. Me puse a hacer "experimentos" sobre todo a nivel olfativo. Me voy a explicar lo más rápido que pueda que tengo que irme en breve.

Yo a nivel "formal" sólo hago magia de cerca y mesa por mesa, por lo que hay recursos que estuve dándole vueltas para ver si podían llevarse a las dos, llegando al máximo público posible en una sesión de magia de cerca. Bien, como sabéis, el olor es algo que interviene también en la expresión no verbal. Así que pensé que si reforzaba este aspecto (no es ducharme más o menos, o echarme más desodorante o menos... ¬¬, si no a la hora de elegir un perfume adecuado) podría ser que, en el caso de la magia mesa por mesa, se viera aumentada en cierto modo algunos aspectos que pueden interesar. Parece una tontería, pero si alguien huele bien y estamos cerca suya, tenemos tendencia inconsciente a acercarnos o a prestar atención. Es algo inconsciente, pero por lo que he leído es así. Esto es para reforzar la comunicación no verbal, pero qué hay en cuanto a la magia?

Bien, hablando con un amigo malagueño, estábamos haciendo magia mesa por mesa y me comentaba que hacía un viaje con un pañuelo, de la mano a un monedero que se había mostrado vacío. Sin embargo, la gente no se lo llegaba a terminar de creer por sus reacciones. Se me ocurrió probar un pequeño experimento, y le dije que porqué no probaba (a modo experimental) a ponerle cierto perfume de mujer. Su novia nos dejó un poco y pusimos unas gotas en cada pañuelo. Le comenté que intentara reforzar los sentidos, y jugar con varios. El pañuelo era muy vistoso, dejó que lo tocaran varios espectadores (qué suave, decían), respecto al oído no se me ocurrió nada, pero el olfato ahí estaba (yo hice un comentario del tipo; este no es para limpiarte la nariz!). Los que lo tuvieron al principio no dijeron nada acerca de esto. Le dió el monedero a uno de los espectadores que había tenido el pañuelo en sus manos. El viaje ocurrió, y el chaval sacó el pañuelo. La gente reaccionó, y el chico en concreto al mirarlo lo olió y se escuchó un "hooostia". El olfato aquí no se vió que llegara a todo el mundo, ya que no todos pudieron olerlo, pero la reacción de aquel que sacó el pañuelo se notó y se contagió, ya que él sí reconoció el pañuelo, y en su rostro y su reacción el mismo público vió e intuyó que era el verdadero.

Esto solo lo cuento a modo de reflexión de algo que he experimentado un par de veces. La cuestión es que mediante el olfato quizá no se pueda llegar a una sala entera, pero sí puede servir para "efecto dominó", contagiando a aquellos que podamos reforzarle la magia con el olfato. Creo que podría ser un buen objeto para canalizar la reacción de determinados espectadores (podemos probar con los más sosos y que así la gente al ver que los más "perros" se asombran, se contagie, o probar con los más expresivos, para tener ese pilar aún más fuerte, ya sabemos que un par de espectadores buenos te pueden hacer una actuación excelente si sus expresiones son comunicativas al público y reforzamos esto).

Esto suena más bien a locuras mías, pero bueno, como he visto el hilo y es tempranete... pues aquí pongo mis paridas. Luego si no me lapidáis por lo que acabo de decir pongo algunas cosas más.

Saludos!

----------


## Pulgas

No, no son locuras, Luis. Ahí es donde voy.
Si logramos hacer trabajar los sentidos "no habituales", tenemos una herramienta nueva a nuestro alacance: una heramienta para potenciar sensaciones y emociones.
Aunque desordene un poco el tema, ¿recordáis el efecto de Piedrahita de la aceituna, la nuez, el limón y el pimiento?
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cge7PVuBZvM)
Aquí refuerza el efecto de que la nuez estaba en el limón haciendo que la chupe la invitada. "Sabe a limón", dice ella, con lo que la evidencia le llega a través del gusto.Y es, precisamente, esa prueba la que ayuda a que se convenzan el resto de los espectadores.
El gusto ha funcionado como un notario de la verdad: la nuez, efectivamente, estaba dentro del limón.

¡Qué potencial esconde esa línea de trabajo!

----------


## JM

Es una gran idea. Lavand lleva música en sus espectáculos. Eso sí, hay que hacerlo bien.

----------


## MagDani

Pulgas que gusto da leerte,

Nunca he usado el gusto y el olfato para magia, pero es cuestión de pensar un poco,  Luis lo de los pañuelos y el perfume es una gran idea.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hoy iba caminando por la calle y me llegó un olor a caramelo y me puse a pensar en este hilo... y me dije: no solo debemos aprovechar los 5 sentidos para crear la sensación en nuestro espectador, también deben haber formas de usar nuestros sentidos para hacer magia!! y recorde el corinda los 13 escalones del mentalismo algunas cosas en las que nuestros sentidos se ven bastante envueltos... asi que es un tema de doble via, usar los 5 sentidos del espectador y usar nuestros 5 sentidos, aunque luego pensando bien, lo que el espectador tiene que ver que usamos es nuestro sexto sentido (no, no es ver gente muerta) LA MAGIA es nuestro sexto sentido y tenemos que lograr que el espectador use sus 5 sentidos y vea MAGIA (nuestro sexto sentido)

(uso mucho la palabra "espectador"  :117:  que mal)

----------


## Iban

Acabo de hacer una prueba, me he hecho un juego a mí mismo que consiste, simplemente, en dar a elegir una carta, perderla en la baraja, mantener un brk, riflearla hasta el brk, cortar y mostrarla.

Hecho despacito, sin hablar, y simplemente pidiéndole al supuesto espectador que escuche los sonidos, todo por gestos y muy pausadamente.

Primero una mezcla en las manos, fris, fris, fris... que cierre los ojos, fris, fris, fris... Tap, tap, con el dedo en la mesa, abre los ojos. Mira, así suena un corte... (evidentemente, sin hablar, y con el cuerpo siempre un poco inclinado hacia delante. Sff.., plaf, plaf. Corte en la mesa. ssssss.. cuadrando los bordes.

Le señalo con el dedo, rifleo una esquina, escucha... nuevo riffle, miy lento: pla-pla-pla-pla... Le vuelvo a señalar, y señalo a la baraja. Gesto con la mano: ¡para!

(Bueno, abrevio, elige, se pierde, se cuadra la baraja en la punta de los dedos, una mezcla americana, otra....)

Y luego pedirle que acerque la oreja, riflear una vez toda la baraja y se oye el rrrrrrrrrris normal, mirarle y volver a riflear, otra vez el rrrrrrrrrris completo, volver a mirarle, hacer un gesto para que preste atención, y la tercera vez, con la baraja entre los oídos de los dos, abrir más el brk y dejar que se oiga el click al llegar a él...

etc.

Hummm... qué cosa más sencilla, y qué efecto más bonito...

Todo sea dicho de paso, con baraja mini, lo que le da mayor delicadeza al efecto.

Humm....

----------


## marcoCRmagia

este hilo se me hace muuuy interesante... siempre vengo a ver si hay algo nuevo acá, pero parece que de momento no... ya hemos hablado un poco del oido, me interesa mucho, no se si lo han notado, pero la música es un arte que tiene la capacidad de crear sentimientos en las personas y es algo que podemos usar a nuestro favor.

por otro lado estoy intrigado, faltan  4 sentidos en los cuales no hemos profundizado, y sé que Pulgas tiene algo muy interesante y que en este momento está ocupado en otras cosas del foro, pero me comen las ansias de seguir empapandome de este tema tan interesante, vengo todos los dias con ganas de ver si ya postearon algo nuevo en este hilo, si alguien mas ha teniso experiencias o tiene ideas de como funciona el sentido del OIDO que es al que estamos dando enfasis para empezar seria muy interesante leer todo este conocimiento.  :001 302: 

Pura vida!!!

----------


## MagDani

En cuando al oido, ayer mismo un amigo me decía que podría poner musica de fondo en mis actuaciones, pero eso es un problema.
Aun que llevo mi equipito de audio (micro inalambrico y amplificador) no tengo a nadie que me lleve el tema (osea que voy solito) y claro es imposible preparar un audio y que sin tocar nada vaya a mi ritmo, yo hablo bastante y mi magia es interactiva (saco gente...).

Lo único que he hecho es prepara una rutina musical don D'lite que cuando la hago (muy pocas veces) la pongo para empezar (una única pista),empieza la música y  entro yo. Cuando se acaba la pista ya no hay mas y continuo mi marcha.
Me he dado cuenta de que gana mucho, pero... es lo que hay, así que he de intentar suplir esta carencia (poner música, efectos, redobles en los momentos adecuados) solo con mi voz y a mi aún me queda camino que aprender arriba de un escenario.

----------


## Pulgas

Dani, espera a escuchar la conferencia de César en Logroño. Te abrirá nuevas puertas, ya lo verás.

Pdta.: Prometo seguir con el tema en cuanto pase el desbarajuste éste de los cambios del foro.  :Wink1:

----------


## maximus

Dos preguntas...

1) ¿Qué hacemos con el sexto sentido?

2) Pulgas...¿Cómo dejamos de fumar de una puñetera vez?

Salu2

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> Dos preguntas...
> 
> 1) ¿Qué hacemos con el sexto sentido?


cual es el sexto sentido?  :07: 




> 2) Pulgas...¿Cómo dejamos de fumar de una puñetera vez?
> 
> Salu2


yo he leido que mediante hipnotismo se puede inducir a dejar de fumar poniendo en el subconciente reacciones como repudio al cigarro...

----------


## b12jose

> yo he leido que mediante hipnotismo se puede inducir a dejar de fumar poniendo en el subconciente reacciones como repudio al cigarro...


Pues yo lo estoy intentando en modo las tres B, Balor, Balentía y Buevos y en esllo estoy, es complejo, pero bueno se va pasando ... además muchos chupa chups, creo que lo que me ahorre en tabaco lo dejaré en el dentista:S:S

----------


## maximus

> cual es el sexto sentido? 
> 
> 
> 
> yo he leido que mediante hipnotismo se puede inducir a dejar de fumar poniendo en el subconciente reacciones como repudio al cigarro...


Sexto Sentido: por aquí dice que es...

El sexto sentido se refiere a la capacidad de intuir (del latín in y tueri= mirar hacia adentro) ciertas circunstancias.

Es una sensación difícil de explicar porque no forma parte del proceso de información intelectual racional; se presenta de pronto, a veces inesperadamente pero que nos proporciona información que consideramos adecuada y certera, asi que debemos tomarla en cuenta para prevenir momentos desagradables.

La intuición se percibe independiente de nuestros cinco sentidos y eso por eso que se le llama sexto sentido. Algunas personas tienen más afinado su sexto sentido que otras, esto se debe a que en su memoria además de datos se encuentran vivencias de situaciones y formas de resolución de conflictos que surgieron en el pasado.

El sexto sentido actuando de dos formas

Existen dos tipos de intuición: Una relacionada más con la mente y de la que hemos hablado anteriormente y otra es la del cuerpo, donde es éste quien reacciona ante cierta información como por ejemplo cuando la piel se nos enchina ante ciertos hechos o personas que no hemos visto jamás.

Este tipo de intuición relacionada con el cuerpo también nos manda ciertos mensajes, en algunas personas se presenta con imágenes visuales o auditivas de situaciones que ya han ocurrido o que ocurrirán.


Dejar de fumar:

lo has leido...pero...¿cómo dejamos realmente de fumar? 
Propongo un par de medidas contundentes y que están en mano del gobierno, ya que tienen tanto interés en que dejemos.

1) Si el tabaco es perjudicial para la salud, prohíbanlo, de la misma manera que prohibirían cualquier producto nocivo del mercado. Seguramente dejaría de fumar si no tuviese posibilidad de encontrar tabaco en el mercado.

2) Aumenten el precio del paquete de tabaco a 100 euros. De esta manera, con toda seguridad, unos pocos dejaríamos de fumar, entre otras cosas porque no estaríamos dispuestos a gastarnos 700 euros a la semana.

Se aceptan más propuestas...

Salu2

----------


## Pulgas

Hoy, que tengo un poquito más de tiempo, voy a escribir algo sobre el olfato.
A primera vista, hablar del sentido del olfato dentro de la magia puede resultar incongruente. Voy a intentar explicar el porqué de esta propuesta.

Hoy en día, en los museos de cualquier ciudad, podemos ver cuadros maravillosos, cuadros que están perfectamente presentados, con una cuidada iluminación que nos permite apreciarlos perfectamente.
Siempre me ha parecido un error. Cuando un autor del pasado pintaba un cuadro de carácter religioso (por ejemplo), sabía que iba a ser expuesto dentro de un templo, en semioscuridad y con única iluminación de velas. Por eso me cuesta entender que ahora me lo iluminen con focos de luz fría e intensa: hemos descontextualizado el cuadro.
Por la misma regla de tres, esa misma obra era mostrada en un ambiente concreto, que se completaba con olores: el olor de cera quemada, el olor del incienso... Y los olores formaban parte de lo que la obra transmitía.
Estoy convencido de que esos olores ayudaban, casi en idéntica proporción que la vista, a transmitir un mensaje.

Hoy en día todo eso ha cambiado mucho. Los olores son diferentes y su transmisión en las personas también es distinta.

Vamos a imaginar. Vamos a soñar un poco, desde lo más elemental, lo que se nos ocurre a todos en un primer momento, hasta algo más elaborado.
Eugene Burger nos presenta su "hilo gitano" cortando los pedacitos con la llama de una vela. Está potenciando dos olores diferentes (el de la cera quemada y el del hilo de algodón quemado), que le ayudan a crear una atmósfera de misterio y fantasía. Pero, ¿Qué sucedería si utilizásemos una rama de incienso para ello? ¿Cómo reforzaría nuestro juego el olfato en los espectadores?
Vamos a ver otro ejemplo distinto. En los previos, encendemos un esenciero con olor a limón. Mientras iniciamos el discurso, va invadiendo la sala el frescor de la esencia. Luego, en el transcurso del juego, aparece un limón que contiene el anillo que nos prestó un espectador. Las palabras son suaves; el discurso, sereno. Y la mente del espectador se haya relajada, sosegada. La ambientación es perfecta.
O pensemos en un 3 Fly hecho para niños con galletas Oreo. Mientras huele a chocolate, las galletas van desapareciendo, pasando de mano a mano. Rematamos dando un mordisco a una de ellas y recomponiéndola a continuación. Y a los peques se les abre el apetito al vernos hacer magia.

Son sólo ejemplos, pero creo que nos sirven para ver en qué medida podemos estimular a un espectador, podemos hacerlo mucho más receptivo, sin que se dé cuenta de que estamos jugando con su subconsciente.

Creo que merece la pena detenerse un poco en este punto y tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de tratar alguna de nuestras presentaciones.

Ahora es vuestro turno para opinar y debatir.

----------


## pableton

Qué maravilla de hilo, sí señor. Enhorabuena una vez más, Pulgas.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

wow es verdad pulgas, no lo habia pensado desde esa perspectiva, incluso el olor al incienso puede crear una atmosfera o ambiente que da la sensacion de misterio o misticismo, a tomar nota de esto porque nos puede ayudar en nuestras presentaciones... pulgar arriba  :Great:

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a continuar hablando un poco más sobre el olfato.
Durante años he trabajado con ciegos. Una de las realidades más duras que existen es la sordoceguera (gente sorda y ciega a la vez y, por consiguiente, también mudos si lo son de nacimiento).
Con estas personas se utiliza el olfato como método de comunicación (a un niño sordociego se le da a oler una pastilla de jabón, por ejemplo, antes de bañarle, o se le deja oler la comida antes de empezar a comer).
Hasta aquí, vemos que es algo de sentido común. A falta de otros sentidos, utilizas aquel que está a tu alcance.
A raiz de esto se empezaron a estudiar las emociones que provocaban en ellos los distintos olores (desde ataques epilépticos frente a un exceso de perfume fuerte, sedación mediante aceites aromáticos suaves).
Basado en estos trabajos (y en otros más antiguos sobre aromaterapia) se estableció una tabla de aromas y las emociones que potencian.
Reflejo sólo algunas a las que, quizás, y con un poco de fantasía, pdoamos sacarles partido:
Relajantes: clavel, mandarina, manzanilla, rosa, sándalo.
Estimulantes: canela, clavo, eucalipto, lima, menta, naranja, pimienta, pomelo, romero.

De igual manera que utilizamos música para acompañar nuestros actos o antes del inicio de una función, los olores pueden sumarse a nuestros preparativos para sugerir las atmósferas que buscamos.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

como duda: ¿los aromas estimulantes crean algun tipo de tensión? o a que se refiere con estimulantes? alertan los demas sentidos volviendo a la persona mas sensible a las cosas? 

jeje solo unas dudas que me vinieron, esta super interesante esto!

----------


## Pulgas

¿Tensión? En absoluto, Marco, serían similares (aunque en menor medida) a la cafeína o la teína. Te mantienen más activo. Sólo eso.

----------


## maximus

Siempre me he preguntado... ¿que es lo que sueña un invidente de nacimiento? , ¿Que imagenes tiene, si es que las tiene? Posiblemente los olores percibidos por el olfato adquieran cierto protagonismo. Quizas, Fernando, podrias aclararnos este enigma.
En cualquier caso, esta claro que el olfato es un elemento a tener en consideracion y que puede amplificar de forma exponencial cualquier representacion. Se me ocurren muchos ejemplos y la verdad es que he de reconocer que no le habia prestado especial atencion a este tema.
¡Excelente aportacion!
Salu2

----------


## Pulgas

Sólo unapequeña llamada de atención a un vídeo que Piedrahita termina de colgar, en el que el oído juega un cierto papel.
Una aplicación más de lo que estamos contando. Podéis verlo:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f58/pied...90/#post286587

maximus, en relación a lo qeu comentas de los sueños y la ceguera, un ciego de nacimiento sí sueña, pero, puesto que no tiene posibilidades de describir (no puede comparar) no te puede decir cómo sueña.
Es un poco difícil de explicar... Veamos.
Una ciega me preguntó un día:
- ¿Tú cómo crees que vemos los ciegos? 
Yo le respondí:
- No sé, supongo que todo negro.
Ella se colocó detrás de mí y me preguntó...
- ¿Cómo me ves? Me ves "negro"
- No, no te veo.
- Pues así vemos nosotros.

Supongo que sueñan igual que ven.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

wow! esta genial ese video, hablando del oido, un efecto que utiliza eso es el de la moneda en la lata, antes de abrir la lata se agita enseñando que la moneda efectivamente suena dentro de la lata, es una forma de reforzar el efecto, es como un pre-climax, me parece que a esto del oido se le puede sacar bastante juego.

este tema va muy interesante!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

pues eso del sonido está muy interesante, otro juego que he visto que se utiliza es en el de la moneda atravéz de la lata, cuando antes de abrirla se agita para demostrar que efectivamente está dentro, y un video de cubiletes con bolitas de metal donde el sonido era super importante.

edito para poner los videos de los ejemplos que digo:

YouTube - Paul Gertner - Cups And Steel Balls





YouTube - Wayne Houchin - Sinful, 2009

----------


## magoaguilera

> ... Pero que no se hable no quiere decir que no intervenga el oído, ¿no? Si encuentras la música ideal (o la creas)... puede que la palabra te vaya en contra de lo que quieres... Aunque me parece que el sonido es el sonido, sea palabra o no... y por lo tanto todo esto no viene al tema...
> 
> Y ya que me voy por las ramas... y ya que se me va la olla... en cada "juego" uno de los sentidos es el que más se utiliza... o en cada momento de este... ¿Hay algún juego o momento dónde intervengan los cinco a la vez? Cual/es.


hay una rutina de piedrahita  en el cual el tema principal es usar los 5 sentidos, está muy buena!
se llama "cuatro ases, cinco sentidos"
espero que te guste!

----------


## Iban

El vídeo al que hace referencia magoaguilera.

----------


## Pulgas

La verdad es que no representa aquello a lo que me refiero en el estudio de los cinco sentidos. Lo que Luis hace es adaptar una charla en la que habla de los cinco sentidos, a un juego, pero en realidad no los utiliza, no están presentes. Los usa como excusa de presentación, pero no hay olores, no hay sabores, no hay texturas (hay un apunto al sonido en el dejar caer las cartas, y, lógicamente, sí hay vista, aunque de una manera estándar.
Es una presentación original y divertida, pero no encaja con lo que estamos comentando. Se habla de los cinco sentidos igual que se podría referir a las gotas de lluvia que caen en el otoño. Nada más.

Estábamos hablando del olfato y hemos puesto algunos ejemplos de cómo utilizarlo como elemento protagonista en nuestras rutinas. Pero hemos olvidado una facción de la magia en la que, desde siempre, el olfato ha sido protagonista (muchas veces casi impedimento) a la hora de diseñar un juego. Me refiero a la magia química.
En ocasiones, la utilización de productos químicos ha relegado este tipo de magia al escenario (muchas veces ni siquiera el salón nos permite su uso) pues el olfato hace que el público se sienta alerta sobre lo que está sucediendo. Está claro que si utilizámos un ácido clorhídrico, el pestazo a huevos podridos pone en alerta al espectador: la magia desaparece, y la pista que ofrecemos es tan evidente que el juego resulta burdo (en teatro, insisto, queda más diluido y su uso está más permitido). Podemos, no obstante, superar esos inconvenientes a través d una presentación adecuado: destapando un frasco antes, por ejemplo, y mediante la conversación que nos lleve a justificar el olor.
Nos encontraremos con el inconveniente de que es difícil eliminarlo con posterioridad y un olor desagradable hará que el respetable se sienta incómodo, con lo que, lejos de animar la sesión, nos la puede arruinar. Es, pues, algo que debe reservarse para el final, con tal de que el efecto sea tan fuerte como para que persista en el espectador la sensación de ilusión y venza al desagrado olfativo.
En Alquimia, la magia líquida, tenemos muy buenos juegos, que he ido aparcando por este problema (el amoniaco, por ejemplo, además de rwsultar desagradable, hace toser a muchos espectadores).
Como apunte, de todas maneras, ahí está. En un sentido un tanto más negativo, el olfato puede star presente en varios juegos, pero nos obliga a hacer un esfuerzo mayor de justificación.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Hola a todos!! Apenas hoy enconte este hilo, bueno ya lo habia encontrado solo que apenas hoy me anime a leerlo y wow esta super interesante, el sentido del olfato me llamo mucho la atención.
Leyendo la pregunta de MAXIMUS sobre que sueñan los ciegos y que ven, efectivamente me vi muy interesado en su pregunta, puesto que muchos de nosotros nos la hemos echos muchas veces o por lo menos una en la vida, investigue y si como dice Pulgas... preguntale a un ciego que ve y te dira que intentes ver con la nuca lo que hay detras de ti, simplemente asi ven, resuelto esto, me puse a investigar sobre sus sueños y encontre esto muy muy interesante que espero y les llame la atención porque a mi me ha encantado, hoy aprendi muchas cosas nuevas!!  :001 302: 

P.D. Por cierto Pulgas, te deje hace 2 días creo, un mensaje privado, espero respuesta. GRACIAS.


¿Qué sueñan los ciegos?



Una pregunta cuya respuesta, a priori, podría parecer fácil, ha sido motivo de intenso debate durante largo tiempo entre los denominados neurocientíficos cognitivos. Si estamos hablando de ceguera congénita (ciegos de nacimiento), la respuesta más razonable sería que los sueños de dichas personas estarían impregnados de sensaciones táctiles, auditivas e incluso cinestésicas (sensación de movimiento), pero carentes de contenido visual. La explicación a esta ausencia de sueños visuales es, o al menos así se pensaba, que las personas ciegas de nacimiento nunca han tenido ninguna experiencia visual y que por ello su cerebro no puede generar ningún tipo de imagen mental (se piensa que los contenidos visuales de los sueños se generan por la activación de ciertas áreas corticales ‘visuales’, donde está contenida la información de las imágenes).

A pesar de que ha habido numerosas indicaciones de sueños visuales en sujetos ciegos de nacimiento, éstas estaban basadas en declaraciones subjetivas, difíciles de demostrar objetivamente. Un reciente experimento realizado por H. Bértolo y colaboradores, de la Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de Lisboa, parece poner de manifiesto la presencia de sueños con contenido visual en individuos ciegos de nacimiento (Bértolo et al., Cogn. Brain Res. 2003). El método usado por estos investigadores para determinar si había contenido visual en los sueños consistió en realizar registros de la actividad cerebral (electroencefalograma, EEG), mientras los sujetos estaban dormidos. El análisis realizado por Bértolo y colaboradores está basado en la asunción de que el patrón de activación cortical durante los sueños con contenido visual es similar al que ocurre durante la formación de imágenes visuales. Analizando los registros del EEG, obtenidos a partir de las regiones parietal y occipital durante la fase de movimientos oculares rápidos (también denominada fase REM, que es la fase del sueño durante la cual se tienen los sueños), observaron un patrón de activación cortical que indicaba la presencia de contenido visual en los sueños. El estudio se completaba despertando al sujeto experimental tras el registro y preguntándole por lo que recordaba de lo que había soñado. Lo más sorprendente de todo no fue que dichas personas recordaran algún contenido visual en sus sueños (además de componentes táctiles o auditivos), que podían describir verbalmente, sino que también eran capaces de hacer representaciones gráficas de su contenido, en forma de dibujos esquemáticos parecidos a palmeras, soles, nubes, e incluso figuras humanas, aunque de formas muy sencillas.

La principal conclusión de este estudio sería, por tanto, que en los sueños de los ciegos congénitos habría activación de ciertas áreas corticales responsables de las representaciones visuales. ¿Cómo podría explicarse, en términos de la anatomía funcional del cerebro, la activación de áreas corticales ‘visuales’ en sujetos que nunca han visto? Para intentar responder a esta pregunta habría que hacer un breve recordatorio de nuestra interpretación actual de la función visual.

La visión (percepción visual) tal y como la entendemos los humanos es un proceso realmente complejo que conduce a la formación de imágenes mentales que representan el espacio visual en cada momento. Ese espacio visual está lleno de una ingente cantidad de información, incluyendo variedad de colores, formas, movimiento o profundidad. Toda esa información es procesada por el sistema visual y analizada de forma separada por ciertas estructuras del cerebro. Se habla de una vía ‘visual’ (ruta seguida por la información visual) que va desde la retina (donde se encuentran los fotorreceptores) hasta el núcleo geniculado lateral del tálamo y desde aquí hasta la corteza visual primaria. Aunque existen otras vías visuales, a ésta se le identifica como la vía de la visión, es decir la responsable de la percepción visual. La formación de imágenes mentales, sin embargo, no ocurre cuando las señales nerviosas ‘llegan’ a la corteza visual primaria. Ésta es tan solo la primera etapa de procesamiento de la información visual a nivel cortical. Desde esta corteza primaria se mandan señales a otras áreas corticales (denominadas de orden superior), también ‘visuales’pero en las cuales se analizan aspectos más complejos de dicha información. Por decirlo de manera sencilla, en las cortezas visuales de orden superior comienza a combinarse toda la información proveniente del espacio visual (color, forma, o profundidad) para formar una percepción consciente y coherente. Para hacernos una idea más cercana a la realidad baste con decir que en primates (cuyo sistema visual es bastante parecido al de humanos) se han descrito más de 30 áreas corticales ‘visuales’ diferentes. Así pues, percibir un objeto determinado o imaginar ese objeto sin verlo implica la activación de ciertos circuitos nerviosos distribuidos a lo largo de esas áreas corticales visuales, con un patrón espacio-temporal específico. Nada parecido a la idea que tienen algunos de que el escenario visual se proyecta a modo de ‘foto’ sobre el cerebro.

Es por tanto la activación de ciertas regiones corticales la que determina la visión y, en condiciones normales, esa activación ocurre cuando los estímulos visuales alcanzan la retina y desde aquí el tálamo y la corteza visual. Esta activación es necesaria desde etapas tempranas del desarrollo para que ocurra una maduración correcta de los circuitos nerviosos y se dé una visión normal. Si no hay activación de esas regiones visuales, como es el caso de los ciegos de nacimiento, esas áreas no se desarrollan normalmente y pierden su función ‘visual’, con lo cual no se pueden formar imágenes mentales (o al menos así se pensaba).

¿Qué ocurre con aquellas áreas corticales ‘visuales’ que no reciben los estímulos visuales para los que estaban destinadas?

Los estudios de privación sensorial realizados en animales sugieren que puede existir una reorganización de los circuitos corticales implicados en el análisis de la información sensorial. Este tipo de experimento consiste en privar de un determinado sentido al animal, la visión en este caso (cerrándole los ojos, por ejemplo), en etapas muy tempranas del desarrollo postnatal. En estos experimentos se observa que aquellas regiones de la corteza cerebral que estaban destinadas a recibir impulsos de naturaleza visual, y convertirse por tanto en áreas visuales, al no ser estimuladas por señales provenientes del ojo se ven colonizadas por axones provenientes de regiones adyacentes, que están especializadas en recibir señales de otras modalidades sensoriales. Esta reorganización intermodal podría implicar que las áreas genéticamente determinadas a convertirse en áreas visuales son reconvertidas a áreas auditivas o somatosensoriales cuando hay una ausencia completa de estimulación sensorial visual.

Es probable que este tipo de reorganización de los circuitos nerviosos ocurra en aquellas personas que nacen sin ver, por lo que las otras modalidades sensoriales (tacto y audición, especialmente) disponen de una mayor superficie cortical para expandirse. ¿Es por ello por lo que las personas ciegas tienen muy ‘agudizados’ los otros sentidos? Más que probable.

Esta reorganización, sin embargo, no explicaría el hecho de la formación de imágenes mentales, aunque rudimentarias, en ciegos congénitos. Ciertamente podría conseguirse la activación de las áreas ‘visuales’ por otros estímulos no visuales (táctiles o auditivos), pero esa activación no debería conducir a la formación de imágenes. Si las personas ciegas de nacimiento experimentan algún tipo de sensación visual (aunque sea en sueños), sin haber tenido nunca una experiencia visual, la explicación más probable es que ciertas regiones corticales estén determinadas para ‘formar imágenes’ cuando son activadas, independiente-mente de dónde provenga la señal.

----------


## Juan Manuel Marcos

Hola a todos, aquí os dejo mi opinión sobre los sentidos y las vías de comunicación, que son cosas muy distintas y por lo que leo, no veo que se tengan en cuenta, antes dejo mi opinión personal sobre algunos temas..

Magia hablada o Musical, evidentemente la magia hablada es mucho mejor que la musical ya que con la palabra podemos recalcar la situación inicial, acciones de continuidad aparente y la situación final de cada efecto, consiguiendo así una sensación de magia mas potente que de forma musical, el problema es que si no hay un buen guion (y es lo que pasa en la mayoría de los casos) es mejor una musiquita que cubra esos momentos en los cuales si no sabemos que decir que ayude al efecto, es mejor callar y puesto que un acompañamiento musical siempre es agradable, es mejor que el silencio.

Por otro lado el ser humano tiene 5 sentidos, pero las vías de comunicación son 3 y esto es en lo que pienso que nos debemos centrar.

Los actos artísticos que estimulan los sentidos llegan en este orden de mayor a menor cantidad de publico:

Audio, lo oído es lo que mas publico abarca.

Vista, mucho publico puede ver grandes imágenes, pero la imagen puede ser obstaculizada por ciertos elementos con lo cual llega a mucho publico que tenga visibilidad pero no a tanto como el audio.

Olfato, el olor es el siguiente sentido que puede llegar a mas cantidad de publico.

El tacto, el tacto tiene una peculiaridad y es que tienes que tocar y esto restringe mucho el campo del publico al cual le va a llegar o tener la oportunidad de estimular su tacto con una obra de arte.

El gusto, sin duda el que a menos publico llega ya que implica meterte dentro de la boca la obra de arte, esto por norma general requiere una obra de arte para cada espectador o una ración y claro debido a que es una obra de arte que se acaba, llega a muchos menos espectadores.

Las vías de comunicación que tenemos son 3.

Auditiva
Visual
Kinestesico

La vía auditiva y visual están claras, las personas que son auditivas, se expresan en vías auditivas y reciben la información de forma mas contundente si se les transmite por esa vía, las visuales igual, pero en términos de imágenes.

Las personas kinestesicas son viscerales, sentimentales, pero también dentro de esta vía de comunicación esta el tacto, el gusto y el olfato, ya que estos elementos son necesarios sentirlos para representarlos y que tengan un significado para nosotros.

Luego,... gracias a un buen guion podemos estimular los 5 sentidos de nuestra audiencia gracias a lo anterior, sin necesidad de que coman para que saboreen algo, que huelan un perfume concreto sin que haya un perfume y que noten el tacto de algo sin necesidad de tocarlo, esto en PNL se llaman inducciones o sugestiones (vamos esto es hipnosis) y debido a que todos tenemos el registro de como huele lo que digamos (que sepamos) que tacto tienen las cosas básicas y que sabor tienen la cosas (que conocemos), podemos por medio de un guion hacer que nuestro publico lo sienta un ejemplo básico de esto en PNL es provocar la reacción en nuestro cuerpo que se produce después de hacer algo aquí os pongo un ejemplo...

Piensa que tienes una rosa en la mano, tallo verde oscuro y sano, tiene unas afiladas pinchas pero son grandes y es facil cogerla sin pincharte a menos que aprietes fuerte y hueles su aroma que te recuerda a una fragancia muy agradable. Puedes disfrutarla. Tus sentidos perciben el aroma, ves su color y la tocas. Es real y está en tu experiencia.

Ahora piensa que vas a tu frigorífico, lo abres y sacas un limón. En una tabla de cocina lo partes con un cuchillo y ves como algunas gotas del limón saltan. Abres el limón y huele ácido a mas no poder, se le nota que es un buen limón quizás el mejor limón que haya visto nunca, solo con el olor te imaginas su sabor, y dime si tus glándulas salivales están segregando saliva. Y ¿dónde está el limón? ¿Dónde está la rosa?


Bueno espero que esto sirva para algo, al menos para disfrutar pensando, saludos.

Juan Manuel Marcos.

----------


## Pulgas

Tras meses de olvido rotomo la conversación para adentrarme en otro sentido: *el tacto*. Quizás el que más dificultad entraña a la hora de aplicarlo a la magia. Tendemos a pensar que del tacto sólo puede disfrutar el mago y, como mucho, los ayudantes cuando les pedimos que revisen un objeto.
Esta idea nació en una sesión hecha a ciegos (casi todos ellos acompañados por videntes). Éramos poco más de veinte personas en la sala. Había escogido uno de esos juegos radiofónicos, esos que se hacen sin necesidad de ver al actuante. Antes de empezar pedí a todos que escogieran objetos que les tansmitieran sensaciones táctiles: unas agradables como el frío (era verano y hacía mucho calor en la sala); otras desagradables (algo rugoso o pegajoso, por ejemplo); otras indiferentes (como alguna tela que resultara cotidiana) y otras muy positivas o placenteras (como la suavidad).
A los videntes les pedí que cerraran los ojos.
A partir de ahí, cada acción iba asociada a una sensación táctil diferente. El primer intento, fracaso aparente, les obligaba a tocar aquello que les había resultado desagradable.
En las acciones tocaban lo cotidiano.
Según les fuera sugiriendo algo el juego, tenían la indicación de tocar una cosa u otra.
En la resolución del juego, cuando todos habíamos ganado, tenían que tocar aquello que más agradable les resultara.
Mientras iba haciendo el juego me di cuenta de muchas cosas diferentes.
La primera, que a la gente le costó bastante entrar, Incluso con los ojos cerrados tenían cierta sensación de ridículo y a alguno se le escapaban risas tontas, de esas que se nos escapan cuando estamos nerviosos.
Poco a poco fueron entrando en la historia y se creó un silencio (de palabras) muy bonito. Se escuchaba el roce de las manos con lso distintos objetos y el sonido empezó a funcionar. Incluso hubo un momento mágico en el que se acompasaron los roces y el público acarició la superficie rugosa con al misma cadencia.
Al acabar el juego, me sorprendió muchísimo que el éxito se tradujo, en tres parejas, en tocar la cara del acompañante. Era la suavidad, el gozo... O la ternura.
Tras ello pregunté qué habían sentido. Rareza, desconcierto... Pero les había gustado mucho. No hubo aplausos, hubo caricias, suavidad... Y mucha ternura.
Había logrado condicionar mediante el tacto una serie de sensaciones o emociones que se veían potenciadas, precisamente, por ese tacto.
Y, lo más importante, para mí el tacto adquirió una dimensión completamente nueva, algo diferente que me ayudó a crear un clima distinto... Y mágico.

----------

